# Unterstützung eines selbstverwalteten Jugendzentrums



## DennisH89 (13. Oktober 2011)

*Unterstützung eines selbstverwalteten Jugendzentrums*

Hallo zusammen,

seit vielen Jahren bin ich nun schon Vorstand des selbstverwalteten Jugendzentrums in Murrhardt.
Es ist vom Aufbau und den Strukturen her einzigartig in Deutschland - und deshalb auch nicht immer einfach zu leiten 


Von der DiBA gibt es zurzeit eine Aktion bei der 1000 Vereine jeweils 1000 Euro Zuschuss bekommen - das ganze ist natürlich eine Mail-Phishing Aktion von denen, ganz klar - irgendwoher muss die Kohle ja kommen...

Aber nichtsdestotrotz, falls jemand auf eine Spammail mehr oder weniger nix gibt und unseren Verein unterstützen möchte mit einem Voting:

https://verein.ing-diba.de/kinder-un...m-murrhardt-ev


Näheres zum Verein auch unter Jugendzentrum Murrhardt e.V.


P.S. falls ein Mod etwas gegen diesen Thread hat - bitte einfach kommentarlos löschen, das ist dann schon okay Wär klasse wenn jemand von euch noch andere (eigene) Vereine dort anmeldet - da man 3 Stimmen zur Verfügung hat ist das dann auch kein direkter Konkurrenzkampf!


Schonmal vielen Dank
Dennis


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (13. Oktober 2011)

Noch so ne Antifa-Zuchtstation, wa? 
(nix für ungut, aber auf die bin ich alles andere als gut zu sprechen)

Ihr kriegt doch eh schon Zuschüsse vom Staat, warum noch mehr Kohle?


----------

